# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Elomia, virtual friend, Ukraine, Kharkiv

## Airicist

elomia.com

youtube.com/channel/UC6v66hmhQE0eUCDzhw5t2FA

facebook.com/ElomiaCompanion

twitter.com/ElomiaBot

linkedin.com/company/elomiahealth

Co-founder and CEO - Taras Pohrebniak

Co-founder and CTO - Michael Markevych

CMO - Valeria Rybitska

A virtual friend that makes you feel your best
Made by psychologists to help you understand yourself, solve relationship problems, stay calm, happier, and motivated.

----------


## Airicist

Elomia demo

Nov 2, 2020




> Elomia is an AI that replaces a psychologist. It listens, understands, and provides psychological support 24/7.

----------

